# Brooklyn Kayak Company



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with kayaks from this company? I'm considering a peddle model and they have about the same percentage of reviews good and bad as any other kayak in the same price range. I've spent untold hours researching and know all the biggest names BUT.... Top-of-the mark for me is $1400 out the door...not a tournament fisherman just want a little more freedom than pulling around my 14ft Lund for every outing and dont want to spend the day paddling. Stability is #1 concern... almost 60yrs old 6' 225#. I'm no couch potato but to quote a Clint Eastwood movie "A man's got to know his limitations"...I know the flexibility and balance are not going to get better with age!


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

A Canoe IMO for bigger guys like my self is a lot better


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gmoore32 said:


> Anyone have any experience with kayaks from this company? I'm considering a peddle model and they have about the same percentage of reviews good and bad as any other kayak in the same price range. I've spent untold hours researching and know all the biggest names BUT.... Top-of-the mark for me is $1400 out the door...not a tournament fisherman just want a little more freedom than pulling around my 14ft Lund for every outing and dont want to spend the day paddling. Stability is #1 concern... almost 60yrs old 6' 225#. I'm no couch potato but to quote a Clint Eastwood movie "A man's got to know his limitations"...I know the flexibility and balance are not going to get better with age!


Where you located? Riot Kayaks have a pedal for $900 or so.


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Where you located? Riot Kayaks have a pedal for $900 or so.


I looked at those and was impressed but I’m in canton oh and cannot find anywhere close or internet site to purchase.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gmoore32 said:


> I looked at those and was impressed but I’m in canton oh and cannot find anywhere close or internet site to purchase.


There is a store in Middlefield that has the 10' and 12' in stock....


----------



## Brutus Bluegill (Apr 30, 2016)

There is a place in Huron that rents the BKC pedal drive kayaks. I rented one for a couple hours and pedaled around the beach and pier area last year. I am a little bigger (and a little older) than you and it was stable enough I didn't turtle it, but overall was not impressed, but it was the only pedal drive yak I have tried, so I honestly can't compare it to others. I wound up buying a Vibe, frankly the more I paddle it, the more I like my 14 foot boat.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> There is a store in Middlefield that has the 10' and 12' in stock....


How much?


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

fishingful said:


> How much?


What store?


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

gmoore32 said:


> What store?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

gmoore32 said:


> What store?


Only store up here that I know of is Great Lakes Outdoor Supply.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishingful said:


> How much?





gmoore32 said:


> What store?


Great Lakes Outdoors
The Flyer says the Riot 10' Pedal in $799 until July 27th. Store is CLOSED on Sundays... I think the 12 footer is about $100 more.
https://greatlakesoutdoorsupply.com/store/promotions/GLOS July Ad.pdf


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Great Lakes Outdoors
> The Flyer says the Riot 10' Pedal in $799 until July 27th. Store is CLOSED on Sundays... I think the 12 footer is about $100 more.
> https://greatlakesoutdoorsupply.com/store/promotions/GLOS July Ad.pdf


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Snakecharmer...I’m going to check them out.. now the next decision is 10 or 12 ft?? I’m thinking 12 for standing but I like the 10 for transportation


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone worried about plastic gears? I wonder what the availability of parts are, and how difficult it is to replace said parts


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

whitey7 said:


> Anyone worried about plastic gears? I wonder what the availability of parts are, and how difficult it is to replace said parts


The sad fact is that it seems to be a race to the bottom when it comes to quality. I’ve been in the outdoor power equipment business for 40+ years and have seen us go from cast iron gears that had serviceable bearings and bushings to nylon. In fact some manufacturers (red and green both) are using plastic transmissions. If they go bad you replace the entire thing. Upside is they are fairly durable, light and cost effective for replacing versus repair. Down side stuff is not lasting 20 yrs anymore. We have become a despose and replace world.


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Went with the Riot Mako10. Lots of features + pedal drive for 799. Unfortunately I can’t try her out for a couple weeks...got to heal up from surgery... good time for some add ons


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats!! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gmoore32 said:


> Went with the Riot Mako10. Lots of features + pedal drive for 799. Unfortunately I can’t try her out for a couple weeks...got to heal up from surgery... good time for some add ons


That's the one I'm looking at! I'm recovering from surgery too so I can't handle the transport right now. How about a test drive?


----------

